
Self-driving cars are still super safe, even with the Uber death, Report Says - shahocean
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/self-driving-cars-still-super-safe-even-uber-death-210826199.html
======
mtgx
There's no report. Why did you editorialize the title? It's just an opinion
column.

~~~
melling
Actually, it is being reported that it wasn’t Uber’s fault.

[https://www.engadget.com/2018/03/20/uber-fault-pedestrian-
fa...](https://www.engadget.com/2018/03/20/uber-fault-pedestrian-fatality-
police-chief/)

Although, I think everyone would feel better if we found out the car took
measures to avoid the accident.

